# Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)



## dalai_lamer (22. Januar 2014)

*Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

hi, 

seit geraumer zeit habe ich abends so ab 22-23 uhr einen sehr hohen ping (1000-1500), was spielen und auch surfen zu einer tortur macht. generell ja schon ärgerlich, aber das seltsame daran ist, dass ich keine ahnung habe warum der ping so hoch, da weder irgendein anderes gerät auf das netzwerk zugreift, noch ein neustart aller involvierter geräte (mein pc, router & modem) besserung verschafft. wenn ich den pc wechsle tritt das problem auch dort auf, an meinem pc liegt es also vermutlich nicht. ich hab einen speedtest gemacht und der up- & download ist trotz des hohen pings bei der gewünschten geschwindigkeit. 

der anbieter ist unitymedia, router D-Link DIR-645 - Test - CHIP , modem ist das sbv5121e von motorola. ort ist krefeld, falls das irgendwie wichtig ist. 

schon mal danke im voraus & schönen abend noch!


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

Wie bist du denn mit dem Router verbunden?


----------



## dalai_lamer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

auf meinem pc via wlan, auf dem anderen pc über lan. beide pcs haben das selbe problem.


----------



## dalai_lamer (2. August 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

da das problem weiterhin besteht bin ich mal so frei und poste hier noch ein paar neue infos bzw eine neue frage. 
zum einen treten diese "lags" zufällig, aber vor allem mittags-abends auf. ich habe grade zb einen runde mit besagtem 1,5k ping gespielt und hatte keine aussetzer, sondern nur diesen delay. 
zu meiner frage:
ich habe bereits alles überprüft was probleme bereiten könnte, hardware ist eigentlich auszuschließen weil so alles schon ein jahr lief und die probleme dann plötzlich auftraten, dazu kommt, dass man an mehreren pcs das selbe problem hat. auch hat man die störungen wenn man den router nicht zwischen schaltet. dazu habe ich router und modem auf der aktuellsten firmware + beide auf werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, hat nichts gebracht. was mich allerdings ein bisschen wundert ist, dass nach jedem router-neustart das internet für ca eine minute wieder einwandfrei funktioniert. 
habe ich also irgendwas übersehen oder liegt der fehler vermutlich auf seiten unitymedias? 

ich werde echt verrückt, es ist unerträglich so ins internet zu gehen.


----------



## dsdenni (2. August 2014)

Solltest Unitymedia mal fragen was da los ist da Ping über 1k  viel zu viel ist.
Bei starken Nutzen (meistens abends) kann es schonmal vorkommen das der Ping hochgeht und die Geschwindigkeit runter. Passiert halt wenn viele um dich rum das Internet stark verwenden


----------



## dalai_lamer (2. August 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

ich habe unitymedia mehr als ein mal gefragt, aber das hätte ich genau so gut sein lassen können, abgesehen von nem speedtest haben die auch nichts gemacht (der beschriebene fehler reicht doch bestimmt aus um den vertrag sofort zu kündigen, oder?). 
und was du mit dem "Passiert halt wenn viele um dich rum das Internet stark verwenden" sagen willst ist mir leider nicht ganz klar, falls du mich darauf aufmerksam machen wolltest das mehr leute am router = langsames internet bedeutet, danke. ist es nicht möglich, dass für meine gegend eine gewisse bandbreite freigegeben ist und die scheinbar überreizt wird? würde sich zumindest mit den zeiten zu denen der fehler auftritt decken

aber schon mal danke für den input!

/e 
an sich könnte das ja auch durch einen virus verursacht werden, aber das problem tritt auf ALLEN (4-5 pcs, ipad, etc) geräten auf


----------



## robbe (2. August 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

Eine Überlast würde sich kaum auf den Ping, sondern viel eher auf die Bandbreite auswirken. Wenn das Problem auftritt, steigt der Ping dann allmählich an oder kommt das mehr von einer Minute auf die nächste?


----------



## dalai_lamer (2. August 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

sowohl als auch, von jetzt auf gleich aber steigend, 700, 800, ..., 2000.


----------



## robbe (2. August 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

Ja gut, aber schon von jetzt auf gleich unspielbar. Also nicht 10, 20, 30, 40 usw. sondern gleich extrem hoch und dann noch etwas steigend. Kurz und Knapp, das Problem besteht bereits seit 2-3 Monaten und betrifft sehr viele Leute. UM hat ewig gebraucht um die Ursache zu finden und wird sicher noch länger brauchen um die Sache endgültig zu lösen.
Scheinbar liegt eine Überlastung im Routing vor. Das Netz ansich hat zwar genug Kapazität, aber einige Schlüsselpunkte sind scheinbar überlastet. Und da das Problem jetzt schon lange besteht, lässt es sich entweder nicht so leicht lösen oder es ist einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

Haste du es mal mit einem Firmwareupdate versucht für den Router?Und wie verhält sich dein Ping wenn nur ein PC angeschlossen ist(den anderen abklemmen).

Firmware für Router,  DLNA-Geräte | DIR-645 DLNA-Router| D-Link DE | D-Link Deutschland


----------



## dalai_lamer (2. August 2014)

*AW: Unerklärlich hoher ping (abends)*

@robbe 
perfekt, das ist die antwort die ich haben wollte! zwar nicht umbedingt erfreulich, aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt was hier vor sich geht

@Brexzidian7794
ja ist wie gesagt auf aktuellem stand, und die pcs untereinander behindern sich nur minimal, aber wenn eh "kein internet da ist" können die sich so viel behindern wie die wollen.


----------

